# MSSQL-Transaktionsprotokoll ist voll



## TheVinc (29. November 2006)

hallo,

habe folgenden Fehler. Weiss einfach nicht woran das liegen kann.

Das Transaktionsprotokoll für die 'xyz'-Datenbank ist voll. Die log_reuse_wait_desc-Spalte von 'sys.databases' enthält Informationen dazu, warum Protokollspeicherplatz nicht erneut verwendet werden kann.


woran kann das liegen?

Die Größe des Transaktionsprotokolls wurde erreicht. Daraufhin wurde ein Backup gemacht. jetzt ist die Transaktionsprotokoll-Datei nur noch ca 2MB groß.
Außerdem wurde die Begrenzung danach auf unbegrenzt gesetzt. Allerdings kommt obige Fehlermeldung immer noch.

auf die Datenbank wird mittels JAVA per JDBC zugegriffen.

mein System:
MSSql 2000 + Windows 2003

für schnelle Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar!

TheVinc


----------



## Quick_Mik (30. November 2006)

Hallo.

Welches Wiederherstellungsmodell verwendest Du denn? Aufgrund der Tatsache, dassdas Log nach dem Backup wieder leer ist, vermute ich mal Einfach.

Hast Du das Log mal per Query geleert? Evtl hilft das ja.


```
Backup log <db_name> with no_log    -> macht das Logfile leer

dbcc_schrinkfile(fileid, nnn)     -> verkleinert das Logfile, fileid siehe sysfiles, nnn = neue Anfangsgröße
```

Gruß

M.


----------

